# Free webinar for: Digital Nomads, Self-Employed, and Small Business owners living abroad.



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Calling all *Digital Nomads, Self-Employed, and Small Business* owners living abroad! We're hosting a *FREE US tax webinar *just for you! Join MyExpatTaxes CEO and IRS Enrolled Agent Nathalie Goldstein and get your questions answered.

👇🏻 Sign-Up today to save your spot!
Myexpattaxes_webinarforself-employed


----------

